
Ask HN: Why can't Google determine ownership of copyright - dazc
I have recently submitted multiple DMCA requests to Google re a new site plagiarising the entire contents of a site which has been in existence for over 12 years.<p>I have provided archive.org URLs which clearly show the content has been in existence for multiple years (since 2006).<p>However, in some instances Google are stating they can not determine I am the copyright owner and have rejected, so far, 2 instances despite accepting more than 50 similar examples?<p>What is more galling though is that the offending site is currently ranking #1 in search for the titles of both offending pages. My own pages are nowhere to be seen.<p>This isn&#x27;t the first time this has happened and I am beginning to wonder if it just isn&#x27;t a simple reverse seo strategy that anyone with a bit of time on their hands can implement?<p>I should add that I am in the UK and the other site&#x27;s host is US based. They are not being helpful either, thus far their response has been to say &#x27;get a lawyer&#x27;.
======
PaulHoule
Because they don't want to respect copyright law.

You might not be able to find any given song or movie on a given day on
YouTube but it is close. Sure they will take down a music video i make it it
starts with the first few bars of a pink Floyd song but that is just to prove
they do something.

------
DanBC
Are you filing DMCA requests?

~~~
dazc
Yes

